# GMA950 - własnerozdzielczości na zewnętrznym monitorze.

## m.levvy

Witam.

Laptop z GMA 950, xy startuje GDM, konfiguracja xorg.

```
X.Org X Server 1.8.1.902 (1.8.2 RC 2)

Release Date: 2010-06-21

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux Mink 2.6.34-gentoo #3 SMP Fri Jun 25 00:27:22 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: i915.modeset=1

```

Mam taki problem, że rozdzielczość zawsze ustawiałem z aplikacji "Display".

Teraz gdy podłączyłem pod dość stary TV HDReady Samsung, maksymalną jaką mi wykrywa to 1024x768. Powinno działać jeszcze w 1360x768 oraz 1280x768. Tych rozdzielczości nie ma w menu rozwijalnym. Używam tylko monitora zewnętrznego bez klona.

Pytanie:

Jak ręcznie ustawić taką rozdzielczość ?

PS

Siedzę na GPRS więc googlawanie trochę mnie kosztuje, pszepraszam za kłopot.

----------

## SlashBeast

xrandr z palca albo lxrandr (frontend) sprawdz.

----------

